# **2014 VIP FFL Sign Up Thread**



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

It's back Bitches!!!

You have to sign up in this thread to participate in the 2014 draws.

The draft will start on the 16th of December, with a 2 day break on the 25th and 26th and will HOPEFULLY be concluded in time for the first event of the year. 

*NO EVENT WILL COUNT UNTIL THE DRAFT IS 100% COMPLETED. So please take this into consideration in picking. Rushing to get the first main event may back fire if the draft has not finished*

Also, PLEASE make lists now and get them ready to send in to staff members if you're not going to be online to make your pick.

*
1). Killz
2). Clydebankblitz
3). HitorGetHit
4). Cookie Monster
5). Cupcake
6). Toxic
7). Ruckus
8). Dudeabides
9). Term
10). Firemass
11). PheelGoodInc
12). Bknmax
13). John8204
14). UFC_OWNS
15). The Best Around
16). Hixxy
17). SideWays222
18). KRY
19). No Mercy

Remember, the only promotions that count in FFL are the UFC and Bellator FC.
*


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm a glutton for punishment. In. If anyone dislikes someone in the UFC, drop me a message. I'll add him to my FFL...and he'll be cut before you know it.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm in.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm a glutton for punishment. In. If anyone dislikes someone in the UFC, drop me a message. I'll add him to my FFL...and he'll be cut before you know it.


Lets test this.

Here's your team-
Jon Jones
Cain
Vitor Belfort
Renan Barao

I only hate Jones but I'm curious to test how real your curse is. I wouldn't mind replacing any of the last three with Hector Lombard for hate reasons.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Lets test this.
> 
> Here's your team-
> Jon Jones
> ...


Okay, it's decided, that's my FFL team. *Smirks as plan worked*

MWUHAHAHAHAHA

No?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Okay, it's decided, that's my FFL team. *Smirks as plan worked*
> 
> MWUHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> No?


Honestly the only good pick on that list ia Vitor because he fights regularly. Jones might lose soon and hasn't been fighting much, Cain is hurt again. Renan might not be too bad depending on what happens with Cruz.

I would avoid champs because they fight so little sometimes.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Honestly the only good pick on that list ia Vitor because he fights regularly. Jones might lose soon and hasn't been fighting much, Cain is hurt again. Renan might not be too bad depending on what happens with Cruz.
> 
> I would avoid champs because they fight so little sometimes.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I went for one title contender, Alistair Overeem...awesome.

Then I went for 4 up and comers, 2 of which got cut


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

You should of seen Overeem coming...hahah can't feel bad for you there.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Don't know why I do this to myself....I'm in!

Sent Killz my list...any other staff peeps I need to send it to?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Of Course I am in, I need to regain my lost crown,


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm in 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'll play!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I annoyed everyone with it last year, but once again, roughly how many will we want to have on our lists to send in?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

10-12 picks on a list will easily see you through a round or 2 i'd imagine


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Sign me up, this time I think I'll pick a better team haha


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Got you all in the OP.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Killz said:


> 10-12 picks on a list will easily see you through a round or 2 i'd imagine


I've got a list of like 30, will I send that in? I'll probably be on for each round but better safe than getting last again


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah. you can always update your list nearer the time of the draft.

We always work from the most recent list sent in.

Think we are just going with Bellator and UFC fighters this season.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Alright, sent them in.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Ill give it a shot


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Sure I'll do it


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ehi stunk this year but what the hey im in


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm in.

It's on like Diddy Kong!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Firemass said:


> I'm in.
> 
> It's on like Diddy Kong!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The term is it's on like a chuck norris thong


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> The term is it's on like a chuck norris thong


I don't need that mental image this early in the day.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Firemass said:


> I don't need that mental image this early in the day.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Get your hand away from your thigh when you say that you are sending out mixed messages to everyone:jaw:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Got you all added to the OP.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Firemass said:


> I'm in.
> 
> It's on like Diddy Kong!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You went gold!


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

IM IN!!

My first FFL as a paid member.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

So this is supposed to start today? It's 1:30am here so it is the 16th, was just about to go to bed and remembered this. Figured I better find out the draft order so I would know if I needed to be ready soon. Not everyone signed up is listed and no draft order or rules posted. Not getting off to a good start.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Im gonna let the signups run til the end of today (UK time). We'll then randomly list everyone and the draft will begin tomorrow. I'll send out a PM to you all to confirm the draft start time and details.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I AM IIIIINNNNNN

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Is it just me or do we have a very short list for 2014 so far?

edit: forget that. Just noticed we're only one less that 2013 so far lol


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm in? Somebody submit a list and I'll just cc it.

Thanks in advance! :thumb02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Last place to first place. It's happening. I'm the anti-Huerta.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok Dude and Dudettes. The sign up will run until I get to work tomorrow morning (12 hours time) upon which time I'll generate a random running order and the Draft will officially begin.

To give you lot an added incentive, I'll give 100k credits to everyone who sends me a list with at least 10 fighters on it before that time.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Killz said:


> Ok Dude and Dudettes. The sign up will run until I get to work tomorrow morning (12 hours time) upon which time I'll generate a random running order and the Draft will officially begin.
> 
> To give you lot an added incentive, I'll give 100k credits to everyone who sends me a list with at least 10 fighters on it before that time.


How many if I send you a list with 1000 fighters on it?


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'll give you 1,000,000,000,000 credits f you can even name 1000 fighters


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Killz said:


> I'll give you 1,000,000,000,000 credits f you can even name 1000 fighters


Challenge accepted. What are your terms for them being a fighter? Do they need a wiki page or just a sherdog fight finder? Haha

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

[Big F*ckoff list of fighters]


*Killz user friendly edit*


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

[Big F*ckoff list of fighters]


*Killz user friendly edit*


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Spammer.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

[Big F*ckoff list of fighters]


*Killz user friendly edit*


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

So? Fear Google.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Please don't post the remainder of the alphabet it crashes the app already to scroll through it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok guys, the signup is now officially closed.

I will post the draft thread very soon.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

DRAFT THREAD IS UP!

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-fantasy-fight-league-ffl/152929-2014-vip-ffl-draft.html


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Are we meant to be underway now?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Nope. 6pm UK time


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Ah yes...the EST makes all the difference


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Ummm So I'm not allowed to play? since you didn't add my name to the draft order


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Oversight Stun we will get you fixed up dont stress.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Fixed and randomly generated you a place in the draft..


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

God damn it. Missed it totally. Is there any chance for a late sign-up?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Yep.. you got in JUST in time.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Killz said:


> Yep.. you got in JUST in time.


Great, thanks!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok, that's it for signups. No more.

The NPFFL will run in the new year so any paid member who missed this can sign up to that if they wish.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Killz said:


> Ok Dude and Dudettes. The sign up will run until I get to work tomorrow morning (12 hours time) upon which time I'll generate a random running order and the Draft will officially begin.
> 
> To give you lot an added incentive, I'll give 100k credits to everyone who sends me a list with at least 10 fighters on it before that time.


:confused04:

I would like to bet it on some fights next weekend.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Hahaha, I'll get everyone paid up at some point today.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Edit: Nm 

You're all quite lame. See you next year!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

If you pick a five man team that is free you can join up hort?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Killz said:


> Hahaha, I'll get everyone paid up at some point today.


What happened with that


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I forgot  

Promise tomorrow. 150000 for everyone


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Credits paid!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

So what chick around here is selling me cyber sex for 150,000? (Sooj, take off that wig!)


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

If you are interested in running the FFL this year. Check here.

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...would-you-like-run-years-ffl.html#post2494593


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Guys, any paid member who missed the signup for this is welcome to add their name to the non paid FFL right now. Sign ups are currently running!

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-n.../152417-non-paid-2014-ffl-sign-up-thread.html


----------

